

Could Siri change the way we speak? - cominatchu
http://evbeard.com/posts/could-siri-change-way-we-speak/

======
snogglethorpe
Hmm, does anyone actually _use_ Siri, I mean besides playing with it for a few
minutes when they first get their iphone?

My impression thus far is that the main use-case for Siri is looking for
jokes...

~~~
gatlin
One anecdotal data point here. I really, really enjoy not typing whenever
possible. Sometimes when I'm driving I have my headphones in so I can treat
Siri exactly like a personal assistant. It's useful and only a button-hold
away.

------
0xC3
If it does change the way we speak then illiteracy rates will likely increase.
Take for example words that can be pronounced multiple ways and have two
different meanings. I have yet to hear Siri correctly pronounce the word
"record" in the context of something that recalls or relates past events.

